# cheesey potatoes



## jdt (Jul 14, 2009)

the fourth of july here was a windy crappy rainy morning, no real prep picks but it was 2 cups milk, 8 oz cream cheese, 8 ounce sour cream heated on the pot warmer, to that 6 oz of each kraft four cheese, colby jack and mild chedder melted in and two 16 oz bags of country style hash browns, on top went the remaining two ounces from each bag of cheese, there is one ugly spot where I shock the bbq sauce bottle a little to much and of course it landed in the potatoes, otherwise they were great, the top cheese was perfect crispy melty and smokey, smoked about 4 hours, 240s, 14 inch sportmans warehouse by camp chef Cast Iron.


----------



## irishteabear (Jul 14, 2009)

Sounds and looks good to me!


----------



## the dude abides (Jul 17, 2009)

Sorry I missed this earlier.  Great job on these taters.  They sound tasty.


----------



## beer-b-q (Jul 17, 2009)

If they tasted as good as they look you probably thought you died and went to heaven.


----------

